# Query for visiting a GP



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I have a query regarding a fee payment to a GP
I am aware that a GP visit cost a fee [cost depending on the residency/non residency status] 
Please suggest if I have an infection and I visit a GP and GP provides some treatment but asks to visit him a day after to show the decreased level of infection ..[ I consider it a follow up appointment , so do i need to pay the GP again on visiting a day after ]


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi, I have a query regarding a fee payment to a GP I am aware that a GP visit cost a fee [cost depending on the residency/non residency status] Please suggest if I have an infection and I visit a GP and GP provides some treatment but asks to visit him a day after to show the decreased level of infection ..[ I consider it a follow up appointment , so do i need to pay the GP again on visiting a day after ]


All depends really. 
If your gonna take up an appointment then yes I'd expect so, although the GP could charge a reduced fee.
BUT, in general the follow up will probably be with the practice nurse.
All depends on the circumstances and what is wrong.
I visited the GP end August and was charged $41 (ACC subsidised fee) and told to come back in 2 weeks. The return appointment was half the time and all we did was talk and it cost another $41!!!


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Most GP's would not charge for that 2nd app if its for the same problem, none have ever for me anyway. Give the nurse a ring and ask the question, gee escapedtonz that was expensive, I must admit i say to the doctor at the time they say "Come and see me in a week" "Are you going to charge me again" maybe that why they don't!!! All doctors should have a list of charges for all services clearly available for all to see, I know they don't, but they should!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Rosieprimrose said:


> Most GP's would not charge for that 2nd app if its for the same problem, none have ever for me anyway. Give the nurse a ring and ask the question, gee escapedtonz that was expensive, I must admit i say to the doctor at the time they say "Come and see me in a week" "Are you going to charge me again" maybe that why they don't!!! All doctors should have a list of charges for all services clearly available for all to see, I know they don't, but they should!


Nah not really as we get 80% refunded through private health which is part of my work package. Covers all the family


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Rosieprimrose said:


> Most GP's would not charge for that 2nd app if its for the same problem, none have ever for me anyway. Give the nurse a ring and ask the question, gee escapedtonz that was expensive, I must admit i say to the doctor at the time they say "Come and see me in a week" "Are you going to charge me again" maybe that why they don't!!! All doctors should have a list of charges for all services clearly available for all to see, I know they don't, but they should!


Also don't agree Rosieprimrose. 
Maybe you or your GP surgery is an exception to the rule?
When you attend to see a GP the fee is for the appointment time and it's how a GP earns money. It is a private business and as such is in the game to make a profit and also provide a service to its customers of course.
My wife is a practice nurse in another GP surgery in Wellington and in her experience the majority of GP's would charge for any number of follow up appointments whether it's one or a whole series of them. Hers most certainly does, the only exception being where a patient has a long term condition where a number of consultations per year are further supplemented by the NZHS and ACC. 
A GP giving their time for free isn't conducive to a successful practice.


----------

